# planning for the future: jetski conversion or 60/40 outboard



## Wood_Duck (Jun 24, 2014)

I've got a 1546 all welded Lowe which currently has its max rated 30/25. I knew it would be slow going into it but I had thought I could upgrade as I go. My initial plans have been add pods, brace transom abit, and get a new 60/40. However I'm now considering a jetjon conversion and considering the expense of a new 60/40 I can probably get a large cc donor and have the fabwork done for less money. Only downside to me is giving up my tiller in favor of a console with the jet jon conversion. thoughts?


----------



## Ranchero50 (Jun 24, 2014)

About the only benefit an O/B jet has is cleaning the intake when you suck up trash. Oh, and it's easier to just bolt one on vs. doing the work for the I/B jet.


----------



## semojetman (Jun 24, 2014)

I had a 14' jetjon and it had a stick steer setup. It was nice. Freed up alot of space


----------



## thenextlevel (Jul 29, 2014)

I have a inboard jet jon. If I could do it all over again I would get a outboard jet. The inboard has very few advantages (in my opinion) to an outboard


----------



## PSG-1 (Jul 30, 2014)

The inboard jet is very time consuming and cost prohibitive if you have someone else install it.


----------

